# Just Random Blah!



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok well I felt like sharing so its going in general... I'm currently setting up to switch back over to Ubuntu.... started to backup everything I have for android... phones & tablet.... was wondering why it was taking so long, then actually paid attention to how much I was backing up... 19GIG! I think it's time to clean house.... lol


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Well congratulations.


----------

